# Wtp envy



## senfschnitzel (9. Juni 2009)

Hey, 
Ich würde gerne wissen ob es normal ist, dass sich die Farbe von den Eclat Felgen des Bikes "wtp envy" bei normaler Bremsbelastung abreibt.
Lg senfschnitzel


----------



## lennarth (9. Juni 2009)

ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (9. Juni 2009)

eigentlich bremsen sich die meisten felgen nach einer weile ab


----------



## RISE (9. Juni 2009)

Sofern nicht hartbeschichtet ja. Selbst bei Hartbeschichtung sollte man häufiger die Beläge kontrollieren.


----------



## hugo34 (16. Juni 2009)

es kommt drauf an .... 
villeicht ist die felge auch eloxiert 
dann müsste sich das nicht unbedingt abremsen


----------

